# Emergengy Cooking Tools.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Old stuff that keeps on working and working, this old Army M1950 pocket/tanker/foxhole stove burns anything but really works nice with white fuel, the propane goes without saying and the highly portable/foldable Sterno has been my stand by for years now, the hardly visible propane portable BBQ has been with me for many years ,has never fail and is used as a oven almost weekly that way I don`t have to used my home stove just to make a tray of biscuits or bread.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

That old M1950 sure brings back memories...we were still using the things in 70's when I was in...... I still have one floating around somewhere but need to go dig it out.........


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL! I remember Dad using his Korean era army white gas stove to melt lead for bullet casting, probably around 1960. I guess the Coleman Peak 1 series sort of descended from that stove. Good unit. 

Lately, we've fooled around a bit with making soda can stoves, rocket stoves, etc. Fun projects for kids. 

For versatility, it's probably still hard to beat the MSR XGK multifuel we got Dad in the mid 1980's.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

rawhide2971 said:


> That old M1950 sure brings back memories...we were still using the things in 70's when I was in...... I still have one floating around somewhere but need to go dig it out.........


Dig it out rawhide2971 is a great stove and great American memorabilia, is part of history my friend.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

HamiltonFelix said:


> LOL! I remember Dad using his Korean era army white gas stove to melt lead for bullet casting, probably around 1960. I guess the Coleman Peak 1 series sort of descended from that stove. Good unit.
> 
> Lately, we've fooled around a bit with making soda can stoves, rocket stoves, etc. Fun projects for kids.
> 
> For versatility, it's probably still hard to beat the MSR XGK multifuel we got Dad in the mid 1980's.


Every since the wave of survivalist and peppers' started many have come out trying to re-invent the wheel; soda can stoves, hobo stoves, rock stoves, etc, and nothing is going to beat a true and tried stove that has been to war and back, I have cooked with nothing but wood and a metal wire mesh over rocks and honestly nothing beats fuel under pressure for cooking fire, in the cold mountains of Korea the little soda can stove will only light up a cigar, maybe.
ps.the MSR stove is one of the best out there.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have several stoves and grills. My little one burner propane stove, like in your picture, is what kept us fed for 6 days when we lived through hurricane Charlie in Fort Myers FL. 

My folding sterno stove looks just like the one you have. I have been using the same one ever since my Webelos days back in 1975. It still looks and works just like it did when it was new.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

jeff47041 said:


> I have several stoves and grills. My little one burner propane stove, like in your picture, is what kept us fed for 6 days when we lived through hurricane Charlie in Fort Myers FL.
> 
> My folding sterno stove looks just like the one you have. I have been using the same one ever since my Webelos days back in 1975. It still looks and works just like it did when it was new.


That little stove has cook many meals for me and brew many cups of coffee,back in my Army days my favorite spam and eggs for breakfast kept me warm in the cold Korean mountains and here at home I swear that coffee doesn't taste the same if not brew with that old thing, anyway is good to have backups just in case.


----------

